# HTML5 Doctype im IE



## the_royal (1. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Internet Explorer..
Bei meiner Website habe ich den HTML5 Doctype verwendet. Im Firefox und sonst überall wird er natürlich auch interpretiert. Im IE9 und auch in den Vorgängerversionen wird er nicht interpretiert. Beim validieren wird mir dann angezeigt, dass ich keinen Doctype definiert hätte.
Das schlimme dabi ist, dass wenn kein Doctype deklariert ist, der IE automatisch in den Quirksmodus wechselt.

Im folgenden könnt ihr meine header Datei betrachten.


```
<!--+-----------------------------------------------------------------------+-->
<!--| Der header bildet die												    |-->
<!--| Grundlage jeder Anzeige-Seite. Hier werden die benötigten			    |-->
<!--| HTML Vorgaben generiert. Ausserdem werden benötigte externe CSS und   |-->
<!--| JavaScript Dateien geladen. Auch die benötigten Div's werden geöffnet.|-->
<!--+-----------------------------------------------------------------------+-->


<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html>
<head>
<meta charset="utf-8" />
<title>Verwaltungstool Willkommensbildschirm</title>
<link href="css/styleVerwaltung.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" />
<link href="css/uniform.default.css" rel="stylesheet"  type="text/css" media="screen"/>
<link href="css/jquery-ui.custom.css" rel="stylesheet"  type="text/css" media="screen"/>
<script src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1/jquery.min.js"></script>
<script src="js/jquery.uniform.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="js/jquery.validate.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="js/jquery-ui-1.8.10.custom.min.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="js/jquery.timepicker.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="js/functions.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
</head>
<body>
<header>
<!--Hier wird der Header angezeigt, welche im CSS Stylesheet definiert ist-->
</header>
<nav>
<?php 
//Menu wird nur angezeit falls man eingeloggt ist
if($_SESSION['access'] =="granted"){
?>
<a class="folien" href="?pid=0">Folien</a>
<a class="benutzer" href="?pid=4">Benutzer</a>
<a class="logout" href="?pid=1">Logout</a>
<?php 
}
?>
</nav>
<div id="content-top">
</div>
<div id="content">
<div id="text-content">
```

Irgendjemand der mir helfen kann?

Besten Dank und Gruss

the_royal


----------



## hela (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

die Dokumenttypdeklaration gehört an den Anfang des Dokuments. Du hast aber einen Kommentar dort stehen.
Schreib diesen Kommentar mal in den Dokumentenheader und lösche *alle Zeichen* vor der Dokumenttypdeklaration.


----------



## the_royal (1. April 2011)

Perfekt, hat geklappt!
Vielen vielen Dank!!

Gruss the_royal


----------

